#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Which are the key error types in PHP?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

PHP error functions are used for managing and logging with error, which lets to identify own error handling rules and support to modify the method the errors can be logged. Through logging methods, we can send direct messages to other machines, system logs or emails. There are several error types are being used in PHP.


Can someone list down the key error types in PHP?

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> PHP error functions are used for managing and logging with error, which lets to identify own error handling rules and support to modify the method the errors can be logged. Through logging methods, we can send direct messages to other machines, system logs or emails. There are several error types are being used in PHP.
> 
> 
> Can someone list down the key error types in PHP?


Here are some errors that occour in PHP,

E_ERROR: A fatal error that causes script termination.E_WARNING: Run-time warning that does not cause script termination.E_PARSE: Compile time parse error.E_NOTICE: Run time notice caused due to error in code.

----------


## Bhavya

> Here are some errors that occour in PHP,
> 
> E_ERROR: A fatal error that causes script termination.E_WARNING: Run-time warning that does not cause script termination.E_PARSE: Compile time parse error.E_NOTICE: Run time notice caused due to error in code.


Thanks for sharing these error types Assassin. Can you give a brief explanation of E_PARSE and E_NOTICE?

----------

